# what are the benefits of doing these exercise variations?



## r00kie (Feb 19, 2008)

I saw a guy doing these sometime back. What is your opinion about these exercise variations-

1. Wide grip deadlifts(using relatively lighter weights)

2. DB Front raises on an incline bench

3. Behind the neck pullups(is this better than pullups to front?)


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 19, 2008)

1. variation, form, quad emphasis.
2. form, sucky exercise anyway.
3. shoulder killer


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 19, 2008)

No advantage whatsoever over the usual forms of those movements really.

Deadlift grip spacing is personal preference, i have no idea why you would do front raises anyway let alone on an incline bench, and behind the neck pullups are great if you hate your shoulders and want to permanently damage them to teach them a lesson.


----------



## fufu (Feb 19, 2008)

r00kie said:


> I saw a guy doing these sometime back. What is your opinion about these exercise variations-
> 
> 1. Wide grip deadlifts(using relatively lighter weights)
> 
> ...



Wide grip deadlifts can be a useful tool. It increases the ROM and puts more demand on the upper back I believe. Definitely useful. Of course you do have to go lighter because you are increasing the ROM and increasing the overal difficulty of the lift.


----------



## oneovercabin (Feb 19, 2008)

I think varying grips/movements is always a good thing.  Remember, you want to shock your body into growth.  Changing splits and varying movements is a good way do so.


----------



## r00kie (Feb 19, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> No advantage whatsoever over the usual forms of those movements really.
> 
> Deadlift grip spacing is personal preference, i have no idea why you would do front raises anyway let alone on an incline bench, and behind the neck pullups are great if you hate your shoulders and want to permanently damage them to teach them a lesson.



Okay, thanks. Behind the neck pullups dont cause any pain when i'm doing them, should I still stop doing?

And your blog is really informative. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 20, 2008)

r00kie said:


> Okay, thanks. Behind the neck pullups dont cause any pain when i'm doing them, should I still stop doing?
> 
> And your blog is really informative. Keep up the good work!



Anything that pins your shoulders back like that is bad. Its not a natural position. Its the same deal as doing overhead pressing behind the neck, it might not hurt, but its still bad for your shoulders.

Thanks man  i try!


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 20, 2008)

Is doing military presses better for your shoulders than doing behind neck presses?


----------

